# Was kann als Transmuter in Cata alles proccen? (kann echtgold procen?)



## Assel2 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 

in Wotlk konnte man als alchi ja ordentlich gold scheffeln, in cata kommt es mir bisher ein wenig mager vor, oder hab ich evt. nur pech gehabt?

Blaue Gems procen definitiv, 2x sogar teilweise 3x. ( nur leider hier drauf kein cooldown = keine gewinn möglichkeit  )

Echtgold hatte bisher kein einziges mal geproced, kann Echtgold denn procen? falls ja wäre es natürlich klasse.

Lebendige Elemente kann auch nicht procen richtig?

Danke


----------



## Dark_Lady (27. Dezember 2010)

ich glaub, die Elemente können proccen - ich hatte schon 2x, das bei mir aus 15x leben jeweils 15x erde + wasser rauskam - sonst gabs immer nur eines der Elemente


----------



## Twinbändiger (27. Dezember 2010)

Echtgold kann Proccen. hatte schon selber proc (wenn auch selten)


----------



## Sèv! (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich verbrate immer selber meinen CD.
NIE ein Procc.

Dann ist mir mal um 23:50 eingefallen : OH SHIT Ich hab noch CD frei.

Naja,keine Lust ca. 800Gold für Mats auszugeben,verkaufe ich den halt.

Und dann was kam?! 3er Procc von Echtgold für denjenigen....

Echtgold kann definitiv proccen -.-


----------



## Quantin Talentino (27. Dezember 2010)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Ich verbrate immer selber meinen CD.
> NIE ein Procc.
> 
> Dann ist mir mal um 23:50 eingefallen : OH SHIT Ich hab noch CD frei.
> ...



ähm naja

also 1. is dein trans an einen 24h stunden cd gebunden (teilweiese) und nicht innerhlab von jedem tag 1 mal nutzbar
und 2. mir wäre neu, das du einen 3er procc bei echtgold erhalten könntest oO


----------



## I kick Murlocs (27. Dezember 2010)

Ganz blöde Frage: Was ist "proccen" ?


----------



## Mayestic (27. Dezember 2010)

proccen wird hier im bezug auf dieses thema als begriff verwendet wenn man als transmutationsalchi material für eine transmutation hat und zufällig und eher selten am ende aber mehr als nur ein ergebnis hat sondern gleich mehrere.


sagen wirs so. du hast die mats zusammen um dir einen dolch herzustellen und ohh wunder beim herstellen procct es und zu bekommst am ende 3 dolche raus fürs selbe geld ^^


----------



## Sèv! (27. Dezember 2010)

Quantin schrieb:


> ähm naja
> 
> also 1. is dein trans an einen 24h stunden cd gebunden (teilweiese) und nicht innerhlab von jedem tag 1 mal nutzbar
> und 2. mir wäre neu, das du einen 3er procc bei echtgold erhalten könntest oO



Den 1sten Punkt verstehe ich nicht ganz,war an dem Tag kaum on,und habe den CD total vergessen.

2. Jap,3er proccs gehen. Habs auf die harte Tour gelernt :'P


----------



## Quadrofussel (27. Dezember 2010)

Quantin schrieb:


> ähm naja
> 
> also 1. is dein trans an einen 24h stunden cd gebunden (teilweiese) und nicht innerhlab von jedem tag 1 mal nutzbar
> und 2. mir wäre neu, das du einen 3er procc bei echtgold erhalten könntest oO



zu 1.

Also das mit dem Cooldown scheint wohl bei jedem anders zu sein.
bei mir ist Reset immer (ja IMMER) um 0.00 Uhr Serverzeit.

Demnach ist meine Restzeit immer die Zeit, die bis 0.00Uhr fehlt (also immer unterschiedlich)

Wie ist das bei euch denn?

Ps: bei mir sind sind 2er proccs fast alle 3 tage und im schnitt 1x die woche nen 5+ Procc
(echtGold)


----------



## Komakomi (27. Dezember 2010)

Quantin schrieb:


> ähm naja
> 
> also 1. is dein trans an einen 24h stunden cd gebunden (teilweiese) und nicht innerhlab von jedem tag 1 mal nutzbar
> und 2. mir wäre neu, das du einen 3er procc bei echtgold erhalten könntest oO



Also bei mir verändert sich der CD ständig, mal habe ich 8-15 Stunden, nacher mal wieder 23 Stunden. 
Woran das liegt weis ich nicht, evtl. etwas was nur transen haben (?)

Es gibt sogar 5er Proccs! Hatte ich direkt 2 Tage nachdem Cata raus kam. Seither mache ich immer 1-3 Echtgold 1-3 mal am Tag.

Mag sein, dass hier diese für mich nicht exestente ButtCard theorie greift, aus meinem Account scheinen die Sonnenstrahlen kilometer weit aus dem Arsch meiner Chars!


----------



## I kick Murlocs (27. Dezember 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> proccen wird hier im bezug auf dieses thema als begriff verwendet wenn man als transmutationsalchi material für eine transmutation hat und zufällig und eher selten am ende aber mehr als nur ein ergebnis hat sondern gleich mehrere.
> 
> 
> sagen wirs so. du hast die mats zusammen um dir einen dolch herzustellen und ohh wunder beim herstellen procct es und zu bekommst am ende 3 dolche raus fürs selbe geld ^^



Vielen Dank für die Erklärung


----------



## Sèv! (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr daran habt?

Ich hatte um 23:50 den CD frei.
Hatte aber keine lust 800g für Mats auszugeben.
Habe den dann vertickt,3er Procc an denjenigen geben müssen,und hatte dann 10 Minuten cooldown.


----------



## Vinox (27. Dezember 2010)

proccs sind wie eigentlich immer sehr rar, also ich hab meinen procc jeden tag selbst benutzt und hatte bisher einen *4er procc*


----------



## Trez (27. Dezember 2010)

Quadrofussel schrieb:


> bei mir ist Reset immer (ja IMMER) um 0.00 Uhr Serverzeit.
> 
> Demnach ist meine Restzeit immer die Zeit, die bis 0.00Uhr fehlt (also immer unterschiedlich)



Und genau so ist es auch.
Der CD läuft _*IMMER*_ um 0:00 aus d.h. du kannst um 23:59 transmutieren und dann um 0:00 nochmal.



Quadrofussel schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Cooldown scheint wohl bei jedem anders zu sein.



Der Cooldown ist bei jedem gleich.


----------



## Assel2 (27. Dezember 2010)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> ich glaub, die Elemente können proccen - ich hatte schon 2x, das bei mir aus 15x leben jeweils 15x erde + wasser rauskam - sonst gabs immer nur eines der Elemente


kann das wer bestätigen?


----------



## Xan on Fire (27. Dezember 2010)

Lebende Elemente können proccen. Hatte schon in Hyal die 15 Feuer und hab noch 19 Luft dazubekommen.

Und mit dem CD: Natürlich ist der bei jedem anders. Der CD ist ja auch abhängig davon, wann man transmutiert. Transmutiere ich morgens um 7, hab ich bis 24 Uhr, also 17 Stunden CD. Transmutier ich um um 23 Uhr, dann hab ich nur eine Stunde CD...


----------



## Nexus.X (27. Dezember 2010)

Assel2 schrieb:


> kann das wer bestätigen?


Ja, hatte bei meiner ersten Transmutation 16x Feuer und 15x Luft rausbekommen.


----------



## Borasin (27. Dezember 2010)

Assel2 schrieb:


> kann das wer bestätigen?



Jupp, hatte beim ersten transen 15 X feuer und 14 x erde oder so.

Thema echtgold meine erste transe hatte nen procc hab 2 x bekommen.

Ich find es nur doof, das die elemente und echtgold sich ein cd teilen, aber edelsteine soviele machen kannst bis die finger wund sind.


----------



## Bethesthel (27. Dezember 2010)

# Echtgold procct (schon 3x 2 Stück gehabt)
# Elemente sowieso (da sind dann 2x 14-16 Elemente, die dabei rauskommen)
# Irrlichtdiamant procct (bisher nur 1x 3 statt 2 bekommen)
# Edelsteine proccen wie früher auch (2-5 statt 1)

kurz gesagt: alles, was proccen soll, oder wo "Transmutieren: ..." steht, kann proccen
Hab selbst zwei Transmutationsmeister, meine Freundin einen, daher oft genug Proccs gehabt - alle Angaben aus eigenen Erfahrungen.

Blaue Edelsteine können beliebig oft getranst werden (wie es in WotLK auch war), epische Steine werden sobald sie eingeführt werden sicherlich nur 1x pro Tag getranst werden und werden sich den CD mit den anderen Transmutationen teilen.


----------



## Knuti_B (27. Dezember 2010)

Zur Frage des CDs:

Seit dem letzten Contentpatch wird der CD um Mitternacht zurückgesetzt.

Früher waren es 20 Stunden nach der letzen CD beschränkten Transmutation, was wohl offenbar immer noch geglaubt und vertreten wird.


----------



## Massìv (27. Dezember 2010)

Quantin schrieb:


> ähm naja
> 
> also 1. is dein trans an einen 24h stunden cd gebunden (teilweiese) und nicht innerhlab von jedem tag 1 mal nutzbar
> und 2. mir wäre neu, das du einen 3er procc bei echtgold erhalten könntest oO



Ich hatte schon mehrmals einen 3er procc und auch schon mal einen 5er!
Das ist so und war schon immer das alles bis max. 5 mal proccen kann!
Nur weil du kein glück hast heißt es nicht das es nicht geht -.-


----------



## Aranshi (29. Dezember 2010)

Quantin schrieb:


> ähm naja
> 
> also 1. is dein trans an einen 24h stunden cd gebunden (teilweiese) und nicht innerhlab von jedem tag 1 mal nutzbar
> und 2. mir wäre neu, das du einen 3er procc bei echtgold erhalten könntest oO



Was du sagst stimmt nicht!
Zu 1. Es ist schon länger so das der Cooldown um Punkt 00.00 resetet wird.
Zu 2. Ob's nen 3er Procc gibt weiß ich nicht genau aber es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, da ich selber heute einen 2er Echtgold hatte.

Aber ich würd gerne mal wissen ob nen 8er oder gar 10er Procc möglich ist

Btt: der Irrlichtdiamant transmute kann e
Proccen, hatte letztens nen 6er. Procc und danach nen 4er


----------



## Izara (29. Dezember 2010)

Quantin schrieb:


> ähm naja
> 
> also 1. is dein trans an einen 24h stunden cd gebunden (teilweiese) und nicht innerhlab von jedem tag 1 mal nutzbar
> und 2. mir wäre neu, das du einen 3er procc bei echtgold erhalten könntest oO



zu 2. keine Ahnung, aber wie es aussieht, kann es proccen und warum dann nicht 3x ? ^^ Es hieß immer, dass Epic-Gems auch nur max. 5 x proccen können und trotzdem hatte ich einmal einen 7 x Procc!    War zwar nur einmal, aber es ist passiert. Ein Ding der angeblichen Unmöglichkeiten..





zu 1. Da bist du wohl falsch informiert, hm? Seit Patch 4.0.1 oder so (irgendwas um den Dreh war's. weiß nimmer genau, weil ich auf meine CDs kaum achte) hat Blizzard die Cooldowns "elastischer" gestaltet. Wenn du jeden Tag deinen CD verbrauchst, hat er einen 1-Tag-CD bzw. deine gepriesenen 24h. Ich hab schon mal 3 mal am Tag nen CD verbraten dürfen, weil ich davor ca 2 Wochen lang gar nix transmutiert hab    Hab dann morgens vor der Uni gesehen, dass ich ja ewig nimmer transmutiert hab, zufällig nen Äonenfeuer und Scharlachrubin gehabt und schnell mal hergestellt (ohne Procc ^^). Dann stand da ne Abklingzeit von 1 Std. oder 2. Nach der Vorlesung wieder daheim gewesen und nach dem neuen Transmutieren ne Abklingzeit von ca 4 h gehabt.. Kannste glauben oder nicht, war so und ich finds toll gemacht für Schussel wie mich, die das öfter mal vergessen ^^ Aber die 24 h-CDs hab ich seit dem damaligen Patch nie gehabt.. war immer eine geringere Abklingzeit - weil ich halt zwischendurch mal in ner Woche auch gar nix transmutier und sogar meine Echtgoldproduktion stillgelegt ist ^^ is mir alles wumpe.


----------



## Izara (29. Dezember 2010)

Aranshi schrieb:


> Was du sagst stimmt nicht!
> Zu 1. Es ist schon länger so das der Cooldown um Punkt 00.00 resetet wird.
> Zu 2. Ob's nen 3er Procc gibt weiß ich nicht genau aber es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, da ich selber heute einen 2er Echtgold hatte.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem 00 Uhr Reset klingt schön, aber wie erklärt man sich dann, dass ich an einem Tag 3 x nen CD verbraten konnte? O.o (mit einem Tag mein ich einen Tag von 8 bis 23 Uhr ^^)


----------



## Dabow (3. Januar 2011)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Ich verbrate immer selber meinen CD.
> NIE ein Procc.
> 
> Dann ist mir mal um 23:50 eingefallen : OH SHIT Ich hab noch CD frei.
> ...



netter Fail, aber sowas kann man halt nicht wissen =)

Ich nutz meinen CD nun immer selbst


----------



## Quantin Talentino (3. Januar 2011)

also gut ich gestehe meinen fehler ein ^^
aber ich habe das gefühl das manche den cd öfter als 1 mal pro tag nutzen können, kann das einer bestätigen?
und ja ich hatte noch nie glück beim lebende elemente transen -.-

werd ich halt weiter die arschkarte ziehen ^^


----------



## Xergart (13. Januar 2011)

ja es kann sein das du öfters in einem zeitraum von 0:00 - 24:00 einen transmute cd usen kannst und zwar wenn: du grade diesen transmute "skill" erlernt hast.

nach dem 1. transmute beträgt der cd 1 oder 2h, beim 2. transmute 2 oder 4., beim 3. 4 bzz 8. und das geht solange hoch, bis der cd irgendwann 24h betragen würde, DANN setzt der "1x pro tag cd" ein, der IMMER um 24:00 resettet wird.

ob es möglich ist, diesen cd wieder runter zuschrauben, wenn man längere zeit seinen cd nicht benutzt ist mir nicht bekannt, da ich meine cd's jeden tag benutzen.


----------



## SeytonGrace (23. Januar 2011)

Assel2 schrieb:


> kann das wer bestätigen?


Ich kann es bestätigen.


----------



## norfair (18. Mai 2011)

Hier die Bestätigung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ViperXXL (18. Mai 2011)

Frage an die Runde: 

Ist die Procwahrscheinlichkeit gesenkt worden? Oder nur Einbildung?
habe vor 2 Monaten noch innerhalb 1 1/2 Wochen bei Echtgold zweimal einen 5er Proc gehabt (kein Scherz) und so jede Woche 1 x 2 oder 3 Proc (lustigerweise noch niemals 4er Proc gehabt)
jetzt in fast 1 Monat vieleicht 1-2 x einen 2er Proc. Mache nur mehr Echtgold dafür aber so gut wie jeden Tag


----------



## Gromagus (18. Mai 2011)

Also bei Echtgold kam bei mir in den letzten 2 Wochen auch kein Procc, aber sowohl bei den Elementen als auch bei Pyrit war es wie immer. Ich denke mal verlässliche Aussagen kann man erst nach ein paar Wochen treffen


----------



## olOlOlo (24. Mai 2011)

Gromagus schrieb:


> Also bei Echtgold kam bei mir in den letzten 2 Wochen auch kein Procc, aber sowohl bei den Elementen als auch bei Pyrit war es wie immer. Ich denke mal verlässliche Aussagen kann man erst nach ein paar Wochen treffen



Hatte auch scho ewig kein proc mehr und stelle täglich echgold her !


----------

